# Finally...250Rs Owners....with 1001 Questions....



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

After 5.5 years of waiting, we're finally going to be Outback owners. We just put a deposit on a 2010 250RS. Yay!!! I've been a lurker here for about that long, and have learned tons of things, but I still have some questions....

First, the gentleman selling me the trailer threw in the Reese weight distribution hitch with it. I believe he's going 5th wheel, so he seemed to not think he'd need it. I had intended to purchase an Equalizer but since this was offered, I decided to take it. There is friction sway control with it, but he didn't have the plate that attaches it to the trailer (he never used the sway with his truck - an F150). I'm not as nuts about friction sway and thought perhaps adding the dual cam sway to the hitch would be the better option, particularly with the shorter wheel base of my tow vehicle, a 2010 Nissan Armada. The dealer actually asked why I even needed sway....but obliged to put it on if it's possible. They said they needed to see the trailer to tell (they aren't a keystone dealer).

Second, friends of ours recently upgraded their truck after only three times using the brake controller on the old truck. The new truck came with one, so they offered us their old/"new" one. It's a Tekshona P3. I had thought I'd get a prodigy, but alas, free seems logical to at least give it a try no? So, anyone know of these, and the quality, and if it is better, worse or the same than the Prodigy?

Third, any dealers/service places one can recommend near the Pottstown, PA area? I called Family Camping in Stowe, PA to ask them to install the brake controller, and order me the dual cam and they wouldn't even talk to me until August. Said their service was booked. I suspect that this is related to the fact that I didn't buy from them (private sale), since that was the very first question she asked. I even said I'd buy all my supplies (hoses, etc that I needed to get started) there, but she didn't seem to care. I called Berks-Mont camping, in Boyertown, PA and they seem to be willing to work with me, but I know nothing of their reputation or service. They will install the brake controller, order and install the dual cam, and hook the whole rig up and ensure the hitch is adjusted correctly for my Armada. Side question, any idea as to what the dual cam should cost without the cost of the rest of the hitch? Want to make sure I'm not getting a higher than should be price since I didn't buy there.

Fourth, I need a direction to a mod that builds or solves the bunk issues....my kids are 3 and 6, and I think the 6 year old will need a way into the top bunk.

Other miscellaneous questions:

Bikes? I know I can put them under the bunk that folds up, but how do I secure them so they stay standing and don't beat each other up (we have good quality bikes, and I'm pretty fussy about scratching them (type A personality here....







).

Area to change? The bathroom seems small - where to owners with this trailer change etc? I thought about a pressure rod near the bathroom to 'section' off an area using a shower curtain?

DVD - the TV doesn't come with a DVD player. With two small kids, at some point we'll need movies.







Is there anything special we need to purchase to attach them to the TV? Or just normal red/yellow/white cable?

Dogs - I have a very (almost ridiculously) calm and obedient Weimaraner. He'll travel with us. We have a portable wireless fence system that allows the distance he can roam wirelessly to be adjusted from 20 feet or so in any direction to 90 feet in any direction. Is it acceptable to utilize this at a campsite, where he's kept in range of our campsite, but not technically 'leashed'? Or, do I really need to have him 'tied' when he's out under the awning relaxing? He's not a barker, or aggressive, so he's not likely to 'accost' people as they meander by. Really, he's the strangest weimaraner ever in that regard!









That's all I can think of for now - I'm looking foward to getting the trailer home and getting ready for our first trip!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome!!! Congratulations on your new trailer!!

A few inputs to your questions.

I would definitely recommend the sway control, especially with your tow vehicle. I think you will come to the same conclusion after a few semis fly by you on the highway.

Brake controller is probably fine, you can always upgrade later.

I think you 6 year old should be fine getting into the bunk, maybe with your help initially. Our kids opened the cabinet door next to the bunk and used this as a step to hoist themselves into the bunk. They grow up quick and will be flying into the bunk before you know it.

The bathroom is small. I installed an accordian style door between the bunkhouse and the main living area. There is a thread on it HERE. you can then change in the bunkhouse area. It also gives both you some privacy after the kids are in bed. Very easy mod to do.

Standard cables should work from any portable DVD player.

The dog question is tough. I think having your dog roaming and unleashed (even if they are technically restrained) might create problems, especially if another dog enters your campsite (it happens). Maybe OK if your dog is very well behaved, but our dogs are not.







We create a dog run using a cable between a couple trees, or maybe a tree and the trailer. We put lead on this cable. Allows the dog to run a bit and keeps them from getting tangled up. Easy to collect up the dogs if anything happens.

Welcome to Outbackers!!

DAN


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

The Tekonsha P3 is a Prodigy controller, hence the "P3". Going the Reese Dual Cam is the way to go, and I'm not surprised that a dealer asked why you would need one. Camping World sells bunk ladders - we've been using one for several years now with our kids: http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/rv-bunk-ladders/9556


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Congratulations and Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Congratulations!!!

Try Fretz RV (Souderton, PA). They're in the general area and are really great to deal with. As a backup, you might also want to give a call to Stoltzfus. We got our popup there over 10 years ago, but they were great to deal with back then. Things change, so just keep that in mind as well. There are also 3 Media Camping locations in the PA area you could try as well that people have generally said good things about.

FRETZ

STOLTZFUS

MEDIA in Hatfield

MEDIA Fairless Hills

MEDIA in Media PA

Best of luck and happy camping!!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations on a great purchase!

For the DVD player, we use an HDMI cable. One cable and the best possible picture quality. It doesn't have to be a high end one.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Congratulations!

I built a small ladder to get into the top bunk. I used 1x4 for the side rails and used a large dowel for the rungs. Drill holes in the 1x4 for the dowels, dry fit, glue, and then sand. I didn't use nails to hold the dowels in the 1x4 as the wood glue creates a bond that will rip the wood before it comes free. 4 years, multiple climbings, and still going strong! One thing to note---you'll want to put some type of buffer at the top of the ladder where the rails meet the bunk. I didn't and the bunk rail got scratched up. When I noticed it, I stapled some anti-skid drawer/shelf liner to the ladder where it meets the bunk rail.

I agree on the sway control. You never need it until you need it...and with semis flying by at 70+mph, you're going to need it pretty quick.

For the DVD cable, depends on your DVD and the inputs on your TV. My portable DVD and my TV have RCA outputs/inputs (red, white, yellow), so I use a standard RCA cable with red/white/yellow ends.

Again, congratulations!


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

The dog issue is really more a campsite dependent issue. I know a couple camp sites that are fine with the invisible fence and I know others that say, no a leash is required. If you are really worried I would just ask the camping site when you pull in.

Then again my friend that has the invisible fence doesnt ask and just uses it unless the campground says otherwise.

The kids will figure out the bunk VERY quickly. Ours were 5 and 4 when we got ours. Like someone else said, they quickly figure out to open the cabnit door and use it as a ladder. Then they just start hoisting themselves up before you know it.

GRATS on the trailer!


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

Thank you all for the helpful hints and the congrats!!! LOVED the pleated door option, and I'm off to order that tonight. Also loved the ladder ideas. I love a miter saw, so I'm inclined to try and make one, but we'll see how motivated I get!!

We're very excited to go camping - so I'm hoping I can get the brake controller and dual cam installed in the next week or so. Our first solid trip will be to Hersheypark in July, but I'd love to get a night or two locally before that!


----------

